# Truck Platform



## kayakfreakus (Mar 3, 2006)

Built a really similar set up, two of them actually because I built the first one in and then wanted a removable one. Make sure it is able to be removed and the hinges in the top board are key for removal and gear access. I also learned to build up all the sides of the drawer so nothing can end up behind the drawer or on the sides since my drawer had to fit inbetween the wheel wells there was space.


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

I've built a platform for my truck (02 Tacoma) and my wife's truck (03 Tundra), but what you are describing is way more advanced than what I build. In general, I took two 2x10's and T'd them one across the back of the bed and one running down the middle. (Actually, it works better if you offset so one side is larger than the other). The 2x10's are connected by carrige bolts. Then I cut four 1/2 inch plywood rectangles to fit on the "T" to create the platform. Near the cab, the plywood is supported by the 2x10. I also add supports on the wheel well (bump) and the tailgate. Finally when everything is cut just right, I carpetted the plywood with all-weather carpet. Here's the pros to this approach: Easy to dissasemble for cleaning, sturdy as hell, easy to build. Cons include hard to get to stuff when it rolls all the way under the platform. A big drawer would work well for that.
It's about a 6-pack project.

If you want my plans, I would be glad to scan and email.

Cheers.


----------



## sward (Dec 14, 2003)

3/4" plywood is lighter. I've got 2 hinged accesses. One in the tailgate area spanning to the rear of the wheelwells, then a larger/skinnier one that spans from the wells to the front of the bed. The only drawback is you can't get to the main access if loaded.

Steve.


----------



## mountaincrash (Jun 21, 2006)

*Suspended Truck Platform*

I just finished another version of my truck platform on my F-150. My requirements were as follows:

1)Have adequate clearance to hold 19" cooler below the platform.
2)Maximize headroom while still meeting the first requirement.
3)Easily removable without tools
4)Easily stowable
5)Does not take up any of the lower space with supports, etc.
6)Strong enough to sleep 2 people and to carry a full array of heavy gear in off-road travels.

The did the following.

1)Mount the topper with 5" bolts.
2)Add a flat piece of steel between the head of the bolts and the topper's fiberglass to distribute the weight of the bolts over the topper.
3)Suspend 2" x 2" x 1/4" angle iron from the bolts.
4)Use Thule load bars to sit on top of the angle iron, spanning the width of the truck bed. (I used 5, but am going to add 1 more.)
5)Cut wood or HDPE sheeting for the platform. ( I used 1/2" hdpe, but would use 3/4" plywood if I could do it over again - price/strength. Oh well.)

The sheets fit up under the lip of the topper and keep them from bouncing out of place during fast dirt road driving. I can also lock the platforms in place, along with the tailgate. Underneath is out of thiefs sight at the parking lot, and would require a great deal of energy to pry/cut apart by a would-be thief.
I hope this provides a clear representation. If not, I would be happy to take some pics. Just message me.


----------



## Uncle B (Nov 14, 2003)

Great info everyone. Thanks for taking the time to share your platform wisdom. See you out there....B


----------



## speicher (Jul 9, 2004)

Got pictures?


----------



## climbhoser (Apr 12, 2005)

I built a good one in my dodge. Basically I used the bolts that attached the cap to the bed, drilled through my board at thos points and anchored the platform there. It took up only half the back of my truck instead of full, but I don't think that would work with a Toy truck. I used two posts originally, one at corner and one at middle, to hold up the other side. Eventually I replaced those with a nice cabinet system with pull out droors beureau style. Four big ones that held all my gear. Skis had a sling on the other side of the bed and hung out of the way. I also thought about doing a netting system overhead (I had a BIG cap with the extra headroom bump), but my vagabonding life ended too soon.


----------

